# port 81 wird nicht geladen



## paepke (10. Jan. 2008)

Hallo 
nach einem reboot wird der Port 81 nicht geöffnet, was kann das sein?


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2008)

Starte mal:

/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server start

Wenn er jetzt nach einem Passwort fragt, dann hast Du aus Versehen Dein SSL Zertifikat verschlüsselt und musst es neu erzeugen.


----------



## paepke (11. Jan. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> /etc/init.d/ispconfig_server start
> 
> Wenn er jetzt nach einem Passwort fragt, dann hast Du aus Versehen Dein SSL Zertifikat verschlüsselt und musst es neu erzeugen.


ja das ist leider verschlüsselt -> suche die ganze Zeit eine Anleitung zum anlegen eines neuen Zertifikat

oder muß ich ein neues Setup ausführen?


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2008)

Das geht mit den Folgenden Befehlen:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showpost.php?p=358&postcount=4


----------



## paepke (14. Jan. 2008)

Danke Till!

ISPConfig gefällt mir immer besser, erst recht die nette Unterstützung


----------

